# Mice!



## RedRibbons (Feb 16, 2014)

I put metal screens with tiny holes on all of my crawl space vents. I sealed up everything else. I saw tonight that a @#@@!@! mouse had been in my kitchen. I hate those filthy things. Does anyone else have this problem, how do you deal with it? And, don't tell me to get a cat. My dogs would not put up with it, LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2014)

Warrigal is having a mouse problem now also.  I heard of an natural method to repel them, peppermint oil soaked cotton balls, placed in out of the way corners, behind appliances, etc.  They're supposed to hate the peppermint.  I do have a cat, and the dog puts up with him just fine, lol.  He seems to have been seeking out a mouse in the garage (attached), but so far, he hasn't let any get into the house.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 16, 2014)

You saw that a mouse had been in your kitchen by the tell tale evidence.

My mouse flaunts himself in front of the TV while we are watching it.
But he has only days to live now.
Before we go on holidays later this week the mouse must die.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> My mouse flaunts himself in front of the TV while we are watching it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 17, 2014)

Traps are the best solution this time of year. In warmer weather you  can put a rat snake in the house. They do a fantastic job.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2014)

I have had an electronic thingy that keeps ants from my entire home. Before that we tried all the advertised things with no success.

The object also says that it works for mice as well as ants, cockroaches etc. There are several brands out there. My first one was called Riddex and it worked for about 3 years and finally wore out. I replaced it with a newer brand from Home Depot  for a few
dollars more ($20) and it's still going strong. I can't even remember the last time I saw an ant in my house.
Never saw a mouse (or evidence of one) either.  Believe me; it works !


----------



## Ina (Feb 17, 2014)

Falcon, Do you think it would work on rats? :cart:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2014)

Well Ina, I doubt it but it might.  All I know is what I have observed in my own household:  Not ONE ant nor ONE

mouse or roach in or on the premises;  for YEARS.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Traps are the best solution this time of year. In warmer weather you  can put a rat snake in the house. They do a fantastic job.




Yikes, don't even say that! A HUGE black snake got in my house on my Birthday last year! Animal control came and couldn't find it. An hour later I found it coiled up on my kitchen table!!!!!! Animal control guy came back and picked the thing up with his hands, and said a friend of his wanted one, and he would give it to him. Obviously, snakey wasn't doing his job anyway, because mice were coming into my kitchen at that time. It was an AWFUL experience. After that, I sealed up all around crawl space, and put the metal material over all the vents in the crawl space.

I just ordered something called a Rat Zapper. Mousey walks in and ends up in Mouse Heaven.nthego:


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the rat zapper today. I set it up and used Fruit Loops for bait. In about two hours, Mousey walked in and went to mouse Heaven.


----------



## Ina (Feb 18, 2014)

Redribbons, do they work on rats too, or just little mice. And how does it kill the critter? :cart:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought old fashioned mouse traps yesterday and baited them with crunchy peanut butter.

Late in the evening, mousie made an appearance and followed his usual track near the TV where I had set the traps.
I was dreading the sound of the trap being tripped but the clever little fellow side stepped both of them and he still lives.

I leave Sydney on a cruise ship this Friday. 
Does anyone have a teeny weeny mouse hunting rifle I could use or should I just throw a brick and frighten him to death?


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

Ina said:


> Redribbons, do they work on rats too, or just little mice. And how does it kill the critter? :cart:




Ina, Yes it works on Rats too, thank goodness though I have not had a rat come in years. It is called a humane way to kill them, because it kills them immediately and they do not suffer - as if I cared, LOL. You put batteries in it, and it just zaps them immediately.  I just got another one going to mousey Heaven. I didn't realize there was more than one. Much better than a regular mouse trap.nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I just ordered something called a Rat Zapper. Mousey walks in and ends up in Mouse Heaven.nthego:



When I first read that I thought you said you ordered a Frank Zappa.

I was wondering how a weird hippie was going to catch mice.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> When I first read that I thought you said you ordered a Frank Zappa.
> 
> I was wondering how a weird hippie was going to catch mice.



Frank Zappa was far from a "weird hippie".  He was a beautifully creative genius who NEVER touched drugs.  Now, I would love to know his opinion on getting rid of and/or living with mice.  I'll be sure to ask him when I see him.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

Frank never did drugs?!? I find that hard to believe. 

I'll be darned!



> Zappa did not use illegal drugs. He tried cannabis ten times, but without any pleasure, and "never used LSD, never used cocaine, never used heroin or any of that other stuff."[SUP][204][/SUP]  Zappa stated, "Drugs do not become a problem until the person who uses  the drugs does something to you, or does something that would affect  your life that you don't want to have happen to you, like an airline  pilot who crashes because he was full of drugs."[SUP][205][/SUP] He was a regular tobacco smoker for most of his life, and strongly critical of anti-tobacco campaigns.[SUP][206][/SUP] While he disapproved of drug use, he criticized the War on Drugs, comparing it to alcohol prohibition, and stated that the United States Treasury would benefit from the decriminalization and regulation of drugs.[SUP][198][/SUP]  Describing his philosophical views, Zappa stated, "I believe that  people have a right to decide their own destinies; people own  themselves. I also believe that, in a democracy, government exists  because (and only so long as) individual citizens give it a 'temporary  license to exist'—in exchange for a promise that it will behave itself.  In a democracy, you own the government—it doesn't own you."[SUP][198][/SUP]


source


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Many people are amazed by that.  He was an amazing man.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 20, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I bought old fashioned mouse traps yesterday and baited them with crunchy peanut butter.
> 
> Late in the evening, mousie made an appearance and followed his usual track near the TV where I had set the traps.
> I was dreading the sound of the trap being tripped but the clever little fellow side stepped both of them and he still lives.
> ...




Gal, trust me. Get the Rat Zapper available from Amazon. Mousey, will NOT escape. I promise.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> Gal, trust me. Get the Rat Zapper available from Amazon. Mousey, will NOT escape. I promise.



My neighbor swears by his Zapper.  Wish they made one for gophers...


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> My neighbor swears by his Zapper.  Wish they made one for gophers...



I wish there was one for the !@#@!!! destructive squirrels!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 22, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I wish there was one for the !@#@!!! destructive squirrels!



Squirrels are impossible.  Very determined little buggers.


----------

